# Looking for a male pigeon



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was contacted by a lady through email. This is the email that I got from her.

_I found Stitch as I call her when she was ten days old in a very high 
traffic corner in downtown Baltimore. I feared someone would hurt her so I 
took her home and hand fed her until she could get around better on her own. 
That was two years ago. She had become so dependent I didn't think she would 
make it on her own if I let her go. Now she lays eggs and cries her mating 
any time she isn't siting on eggs. She needs to live in a place where she 
can have a mate of her own. As much as I love her I need to find her a 
loving place to live where she can have friends of her own kind.
Do you have anyway to help me or anyone you know that can??
Please call me or email me back.
Thank you so much_


I've just gotten off the phone with her and with her situation, where she lives and all the other pets she has, it's not condusive to bringing in another bird. She has cats, dogs and frogs and lives in an apartment. 
So, she either needs to find someone who will give her bird a good home OR she wants a male pigeon for a mate for hers and she has a friend that has agreed to take them both.
She said it was ok for me to post her email address. If anyone has a bird that you think she might be able to take, please contact her. 
Her name is Leann. She TRIED to join here but says it wouldn't let her and I have no idea what the problem is, so I told her I'd post the info. 

[email protected]

PS: Leann is in PA somewhere. I didn't get exact location.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumping up............I thought for sure someone here would have a bird that they need to be moved OR could take in a hen?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It just so happens that I need two hens for my Bob and Beanie.

Wonder if she would ship????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent you a PM


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have this half-winged male pigeon who is so desperately lonely. Let's talk about perhaps making a match??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I have this half-winged male pigeon who is so desperately lonely. Let's talk about perhaps making a match??


Thanks for the offer............
I believe this bird can fly. In fact, I'm sure she can. She's a pet only because she was handraised from a baby. I might be wrong about this, but I would think it would be a little frustrating for your bird to have a mate that could fly and he couldn't follow her to where ever she goes in the loft. To me, it seems that the situation would be more tramatic for a cock than a hen, because once they are mates, cocks don't usually let their hen out of the sight and they LOVE to drive them and stay right on their butts all the time. Boy, sure am glad I'm not a pigeon. 
EgypSwiftLady has offered the bird a home IF Leann will ship her bird. I really don't know if she would or not, but I've written to her and asked. 
We'll have to see where this goes..............


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Thanks for the offer............
> I believe this bird can fly. In fact, I'm sure she can. She's a pet only because she was handraised from a baby. I might be wrong about this, but I would think it would be a little frustrating for your bird to have a mate that could fly and he couldn't follow her to where ever she goes in the loft. To me, it seems that the situation would be more tramatic for a cock than a hen, because once they are mates, cocks don't usually let their hen out of the sight and they LOVE to drive them and stay right on their butts all the time. Boy, sure am glad I'm not a pigeon.
> EgypSwiftLady has offered the bird a home IF Leann will ship her bird. I really don't know if she would or not, but I've written to her and asked.
> We'll have to see where this goes..............


Yes, indeed, need to find a similarly flightless pidge(...for him to annoy ) Well I am still waiting stubbornly to see if molting produces flight feathers but at this point 99% sure he is going to be srictly a 'lefty' all his life now. Anyway hope that it works out for this guy


----------

